
I sentenced criminals to hundreds more years than I wanted to. I had no choice - jakobdabo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/02/17/i-sentenced-criminals-to-hundreds-more-years-than-i-wanted-to-i-had-no-choice/
======
coldtea
> _I sentenced criminals to hundreds more years than I wanted to. I had no
> choice._

No, you had the very real choice of quitting your job and stating your
protests openly and helping change this awful system.

We have condemned officials who "followed orders" at Nuremberg, and they
probably had more to risk (e.g. their own life) in not obeying them than
merely their job.

